

Startup Quote: Steve Jobs, co-founder, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5221103598

======
raychancc
Sometimes life hits you in the head with a brick. Don’t lose faith.

\- Steve Jobs

<http://startupquote.com/post/5221103598>

